# Miss use of donations



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The American Cancer Society has started using money donated for research and to help those with cancer to run ads for gov't run health care. I have emailed that I will no longer donate to them because of this abuse of donated money.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks! They need to stick to what they know. Do they really think it would be better under a socialist medical system? I think not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

There are lots of organizations out ther who want your money.Some good,some not so good. Let em know how you feel.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you have a link for this? Not that I don't believe you, but I'd like to see for myself since this is a charity I've supported.

And you're right, government health care is a very bad thing.


----------



## zimman20 (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a link to see how the charities you support (or are thinking of supporting) are rated in how they use donations:

http://www.charitywatch.org

HTH :smt023


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

They are all over the TV in this part of the country and when I realized it was their ad I felt the same way.

I cancelled my AARP membership in 2004 when they all but endorsed Kerry. I sent them a nasty message and they said they didn't endorse political candidates. They had a list of about a dozen programs they supported and Kerry supported their position on each one and Bush didn't. I answered that I was born in the morning but not this morning cancel and refund.

Speaking of health care have you noticed the Hillary blitz about it now that the Norman Hsu's illegal campaign contributions have come to light. It's just so Clintoneske.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If a charity is small and local I'll donate to them. If it's big and national they don't get a dime. The bigger a charity the less money goes to the cause and the more it goes to overhead. I'd also like my money to stay in the community I live in to help my neighbors, coworkers, friends, etc..


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Snowman said:


> Do you have a link for this? Not that I don't believe you, but I'd like to see for myself since this is a charity I've supported.
> 
> And you're right, government health care is a very bad thing.


Just watch Fox News and you will see the ad.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> If a charity is small and local I'll donate to them. If it's big and national they don't get a dime. The bigger a charity the less money goes to the cause and the more it goes to overhead. I'd also like my money to stay in the community I live in to help my neighbors, coworkers, friends, etc..


The only International Charity I give to is the Salvation Army That is because in 1970 they gave me coffee and asandwich when the Red Cross wanted to sell them to me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*thier reply*

Dear A Pasley, Thank you for contacting your American Cancer Society. My name is Anne, and I will be assisting you. Please accept our apology for our delayed response time. Your American Cancer Society strives to answer questions in a timely fashion. Our email center is working on methods to improve our response time. Thank you for taking the time to share your comments about our Access to Care campaign with the American Cancer Society; your feedback has been forwarded to the appropriate staff person for consideration. Please be assured that your input is important to us and helps us improve our services and events. The issue of access to health care is crucial to the fight against cancer. In nearly a century of leadership against cancer, the American Cancer Society has learned that defeating the disease will take more than increasing prevention and early detection, improving treatment, and doing more research - it will take fundamental changes in our nation's health care delivery system. People understand cancer. It is the top health concern in the U.S. today. People know it is pervasive, that it respects no income, geographic, racial or ethnic boundaries. Furthermore, people understand that if a health care system can meet the needs of cancer patients, it probably can meet the health needs of virtually everyone with a serious medical condition. Although we have traditionally focused on cancer-specific issues, it is clear that we must broaden our perspective if we are to meet our ultimate goals. Paid advertising is a direct expenditure in support of the Society's mission. To achieve our goals of reducing cancer cases and deaths and improving cancer patients' quality of life, the Society must raise awareness of critical health issues and create demand for its information and community-based programs and services. Our campaign to raise awareness of the importance of access to quality health care for all Americans is one example: We can't meet our lifesaving cancer goals for the nation without significant changes to our health care system. Our access to health care efforts will not interfere with our traditional program of work. We will continue to be the largest source of private funding for cancer research; to provide life-affirming services to people touched by cancer; to advocate for public policies that safeguard public health; and to provide timely, reliable information to help people prevent cancer, detect it early, and get the care they need to beat it. Please contact your American Cancer Society if we can be of further assistance. Thank you.


----------

